# 2018 Christmas Photo Album



## Guest

It's time to start the long awaited Christmas Photo Album thread. What a terrific time of the year. Please share your Christmas layout photos as well as photos of your Christmas Tree and decorations.

My contributions to start are one from our Polar Express portion of the layout and the other, a photo of our gorgeous GCT complex.

View attachment 472996


View attachment 472998


----------



## Guest

Wow! Brian, those photos are spectacular! 

Emile


----------



## Chugman

Beautiful pictures, Brian. Helps to get one in the Christmas spirit.

Art


----------



## Guest

Hopefully, this is the start of a wonderful season of terrific Christmas related photos.


----------



## DennyM

Brian, your layout is absolutely fantastic. I think you said Tom McComas did a video segment on your layout, but I don't remember if it was the old one or your current one.


----------



## seayakbill

The passenger station and surrounding neighborhood is fantastic.

Bill


----------



## Guest

Outstanding photos, Brian. I really love the Grand Central Terminal and New York City side of your layout. Do you have a Rockefeller Center Christmas tree on the layout?


----------



## bluecomet400

Stunning, Brian!! Can't wait to see it. 

John


----------



## Spence

I agree 100% with all of the previous posts. :appl::appl:


----------



## seayakbill

Spotted this load of Christmas trees staged at the Elk River logging camp, may be heading to one of the posters Christmas City.

Bill


----------



## Guest

*"I think you said Tom McComas did a video segment on your layout, but I don't remember if it was the old one or your current layout"*

Denny, TM did a video of out last layout about 4 or 5 years ago. Joe did a terrific job with it. Ken from the MTF is also on this video.


----------



## Guest

*"Do you have a Rockefeller Center Christmas tree on the layout?"*

This was a scene that we had to pass on to make room for all of the buildings we wanted to use. The GCT takes up a lot of room, so we had to be careful,with the remaining space.


----------



## Guest

Christmas trees straight from the Elk River Logging Camp, how good is that, Bill. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kstrains

Great photos, Brian. Just read your article about your new layout. Very nice article! I look forward seeing more photos of your layout!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## empire builder

PTC thanks for starting this and you sure have picked 2 very nice areas to share with us of your nice layout.

in looking at the GCT photo it takes me back to times of yesteryear with the older vintage autos around the layout.


----------



## Guest

Northern lights today.

View attachment 473108


----------



## empire builder

I'll bet this looks fabulous with only the layout and northern lights on


----------



## Guest

*"I'll bet this looks fabulous with only the layout and northern lights on"*

Yes it does, EB. Elizabeth did a fantastic job with it.


----------



## Xnats

It was a beautiful day in Pleasant Valley. Lights got up on the house plus Big Green got lights this year. Small crowd gathered at dusk to watch the ceremony. 
Hohoho Christmas is getting closure.


----------



## Guest

That's a fabulous scene, Stan!


----------



## Pebo

Our small layout, decorated up for Christmas.....

































Peter


----------



## Pebo

More from our Christmas layout.....

































Peter


----------



## Pebo

Too bad, my wife won't let me put this on my layout!

















.....and lastly, here are the "grandchildren", all excited about Santa coming!









Let the season begin!

Peter


----------



## seayakbill

Lighting of the city Christmas Tree.

Bill


----------



## Guest

Love the photos Peter & Brian.


----------



## Jeff T

Nice job gents!! 

Still working on getting the outdoor work done here. One last trek around the yard, blowing out the gutters, taking the fountain apart (more of a pain this year with ice in it) and getting the patio furniture put away. Hopefully started soon!!


----------



## DennyM

Stan, that's a Christmas card worthy picture.:thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Peter, that layout looks great. I wish I lived closer I would come to every event. Great gingerbread house. When I was in culinary school there was competition with all the culinary schools in the area.

Bill, another Christmas card worthy picture.
All great pictures.


----------



## Vincent

Still under construction!


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the photo, Vincent.


----------



## Guest

The elves have started to gather at the Center of the North Pole.

View attachment 473336


----------



## Guest

Wonderful photos Peter, Bill, Vincent and Brian. You guys are helping me get into the Christmas spirit.


----------



## Chugman

I agree, Joe. I looked at these pictures and got so inspired that I went outside and got all the Christmas decorations up. I even considered helping my wife put up the Christmas tree and decorations inside, but then Scrooge got ahold of me again. 

I did make plans for my son, Jim, to bring his Canadian Pacific Christmas train over so we can run it for the first time and take pictures and a video. The people of Spencer, Ruthven, Sabula, and Savanna are so excited! The people are already getting in place so they don't miss anything.

Art


----------



## Guest

Really cool feature of the Department 56 Toot's Model Train Factory is the operating train at the base of the smokestack.

View attachment 473474


----------



## Vincent

Very nice-looking building.


----------



## DennyM

Brian you have some great dept 56 stuff.


----------



## Wood

Great pictures everyone. Brian, It is so nice to see detailed pics of your layout. Nice scenes... Love the elf gathering.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Wood and all.


----------



## kstrains

Brian
Yes, like the more close up photos of your layout. CTT article was a great over view of your layout but seeing the Northern Lights and close-up of elves on your layout are excellent! Thanks for starting this thread each year...be posting soon photos of mine. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Excellent photo, Brian. I love Toot's. It's a very interesting building. I also like the snow peas a lot.


----------



## Guest

*"but seeing the Northern Lights"*

Here is a closer view of the Northern Lights, Ken.

View attachment 473646


----------



## seayakbill

Tis the season so a Dept 56 freight is passing through on the Seattle & Yakima RR.

Bill


----------



## DennyM

That's just cool Brian.


----------



## Guest

Allied Christmas cars, very cool, Bill.


----------



## Xnats

So many cool things in this thread to get everyone into the spirit. I hope folks don't run out of things to post. lol


----------



## Vincent

Xnats said:


> So many cool things in this thread to get everyone into the spirit. I hope folks don't run out of things to post. lol


I'm with you, Xnats. Bill's cars, along with what we can see of his lay-out, provide a lot of good ideas.


----------



## seayakbill

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Allied Christmas cars, very cool, Bill.


Yep, Allied was my main train shop back in the eighties when I lived on the West Coast. Only have a couple Dept 56 buildings which I bought from Allied, the Lionel Train Ship and the Yuengling Brew Pub. I think Allied was a big time Dept 56 retailer back in the day.

Bill


----------



## Guest

The children have just arrived at the Polar Express Train Station for the first time on the 115th Silver Addition.

View attachment 473880


----------



## Vincent

Very nice picture, PTC.


----------



## Stoshu

_ Tried something a little different on the layout this year. Those plasticville houses just seemed to fit right in with those peanuts figures... The Holiday Night event starts this weekend, I'll see what kind of feedback I get..._


----------



## Pingman

Bill, really liked your train; especially the "Real Plastic Snow" hopper.

And the Peanut characters with the Plasticville bungalows is GENIUS--well done, Stoshu.


----------



## TGP

Three Rivers Rambler, a 6 Passenger ( Switcher), tourist 
train that offers, holiday rides thru some back country, of
southern Knoxville. The other cars were mostly just lighted
ceilings, and our ride we chose had the best decorative touch.

If I had only had some SF bonnet bands that could have given
the small version Steam a new , look. Oh well !!!


----------



## Guest

Way to go, Terry.


----------



## flyernut

MAGNIFICENT!!


----------



## papa3rail

Great photos Brian,it must be so cool to have Christmas in your house all year round.

Great contributions from Bill,Stan,Vincent,Stoshu,Terry and of course Peter and his adorable Grandchildren.


----------



## papa3rail

Papa's Christmas Wonderland 2018

I'll just start at the front door and update as I get more pictures taken and loaded at PB.

The front entry is pretty much Nutcracker themed.










This tree is decorated with Nutcracker ornaments.










This is my retro tree. Christopher Radko bought the Shiny Brite name and designs from the 40's & 50's and reproduces them with updated color schemes.I wanted a tree reminiscent of my childhood Christmases. The only thing it's lacking is I don't have the patience to hang strands of tinsel all over it the way my Pops did.










The Train layout is just inside the front door.I have train snowflakes that hang from the ceiling.










The layout has permanent tree stand built in ,the tree is decorated entirely with train ornaments.




























Probably the last year for the Santa train in this spot, hopefully my Passenger Station will be going up here next year.










Holiday travelers.










It's Christmas year round in this corner.





































As you can tell by the fact that we have three trees in the first 20 feet of the front door we tend to be a bit over zealous with our Christmas decorating but we love it.


----------



## Chugman

Wow, Dave! You make me feel like a piker when it comes to Christmas decorating. Beautiful!

Art


----------



## Vincent

That's a fantastic Christmas display. I especially liked the train ornaments.


----------



## Moviefan2k4

The Nutcracker-themed front door was very nice, and I like the train snowflakes too. But that whole above-street display with the big Christmas tree in the center...wow...


----------



## Guest

Great work, Dave. You and your wife know how to make your home very festive for the Christmas season. Just love it. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

This is one of my favorite scenes at the North Pole. Boulevard surrounded by beautiful lighted trees.


----------



## Guest

This is one of my favorite scenes at the North Pole. Boulevard surrounded by beautiful lighted trees.

View attachment 473952


----------



## DennyM

Great pictures Dave and Brian.


----------



## Guest

*Great pictures Dave and Brian.*

We're just getting started, Denny.


----------



## DennyM

I'm always showing my wife what you guys do. She is amazed at the creativeness of everyone's layout.


----------



## papa3rail

Chugman said:


> Wow, Dave! You make me feel like a piker when it comes to Christmas decorating. Beautiful!
> 
> Art


That's only fair Art, I feel like one compared to you when it comes to layout building.

In our circle of friends at this time of year, the phrase they're crazy is used a lot in reference to my wife and I,so don't feel to bad.

Vincent,Moviefan2k4,Brian & Denny. Thanks for the kind comments guys they are much appreciated.


----------



## papa3rail

Another great scene Brian ,I would love to see your layout in person one of these days.:thumbsup::thumbsup:




Passenger Train Collector said:


> *Great pictures Dave and Brian.*
> 
> We're just getting started, Denny.


Amen to that brother


----------



## papa3rail

The next room is my study/office/man cave.























































This tree is mostly decorated with over 40 years of Hallmark ornaments.










I'll warn you in advance my video making skills are a work in progress.


----------



## Guest

Great pictures everyone!

Dave, your video skills are pretty good. Your Christmas decorations and trees look fabulous.


----------



## Guest

*"I would love to see your layout in person one of these days"*

You know you are always welcome to visit us, Dave. Our forum members are part of our family.


----------



## Guest

Just love your home Christmas photos, Dave. Please keep them coming.


----------



## Guest

Another favorite scene from Christmas in the City. I love these Lionel accessories and we found the perfect place for them.

View attachment 474156


----------



## Guest

That's a great scene, Brain. I love the lights. I don't think it's possible to have too many lights on a layout.


----------



## Guest

Joe, I agree. One of the wonderful parts of our hobby is we are allowed to be so creative. You have done such a good job with your layout.


----------



## empire builder

PTC the passenger cars in last photo are they lionel sante fe vintage or? I always wanted the ones from I think 1950's vintage that lionel sold at that time.

nice scene also has that Christmas glow to it.


----------



## DennyM

Brian that's a great photo. I have got to get that issue of CTT to see your layout.


----------



## Guest

Santa is ready to launch from the Center of the North Pole. This is a striking scene in person with all of the elves and a beautiful Santa, sleigh & reindeer.

View attachment 474222


----------



## Vincent

Beautiful, PTC.


----------



## Guest

Thanks, Vincent. We are both very proud of our Polar Express creation. We believe it is one of the best out there in the world of O-Gauge. Certainly one of the biggest, if not the biggest. We cornered the market on elves.


----------



## Guest

Many years ago at a Department 56 Bachman's Gathering in Minneapolis, a new village was sold exclusively to those who attended this event. If you did not attend, chances are you will not know of it. 

This village reminds of a product manufactured by Taylor with it's soft pastel colors. It is quite beautiful and came with 6 buildings and lighted trees. We have it displayed on a shelf in our kitchen. Snowy Pines is quite fitting for us as it is Snowy Pines inside and out. 

View attachment 474224


----------



## Guest

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Joe, I agree. One of the wonderful parts of our hobby is we are allowed to be so creative. You have done such a good job with your layout.


Thanks Brian.

You have perfectly captured the Santa launch scene from the movie. When I saw your picture I realized it's time to watch the movie again.

I really like how you display the special Christmas village. The snow outside extends the scene, but it looks very cold.


----------



## Guest

*"PTC the passenger cars in last photo are they lionel sante fe vintage or?"*

EB, the passenger cars are 21" K-Line Sante Fe Super Chief. They are exceptionally beautiful. K-Line knew how to make aluminum cars look like stainless steel. They were the best at it. Too bad they are gone from our hobby, but their product is highly prized.


----------



## kstrains

Wow, Dave your home is beautifully decorated for Christmas! I like all the different trees. You put a lot of fun work into it which shows!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## seayakbill

Santa is coming to town on the Turtle Creek & Lebanon RR Christmas train.

Bill


----------



## Guest

Christmas in the City is in full bloom as busy shoppers fill the many stores along Park Avenue. 

View attachment 474280


----------



## Guest

Bill, having Santa come to town on the train is really cool. Will you be there to see him arrive?

Brian, I love that scene, both the individual parts and the scene as a whole. There is so much to see. I enlarged the photo as big as I could and each building has activity. A lot of wonderful detail.


----------



## kstrains

Very nice photo Brian! I love the background of the city skyline! I hope the shoppers are getting some bargains on their gift buying! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Thanks Joe & Ken. My love of the Department 56 CIC goes back to it's inception in 1987. To blend CIC with O-Gauge trains is very special to me.


----------



## DennyM

Very nice Brian. Makes me miss Christmas shopping downtown Chicago.


----------



## Guest

Everyday Santa looks over us. He is about 6 1/2 ft. tall. He has all kinds of pockets where there were teddy bears and dolls, but the pups thought they were perfect rip-them-up play toys until we put the remaining ones away. Maybe we can put them back soon as the pups have matured "a little".

View attachment 474294


----------



## sg3

Loved the article of your layout in CTT. Just a beautiful layout


----------



## Guest

Thanks, sg3.


----------



## Guest

Another view of our North Pole.

View attachment 474366


----------



## Guest

Santa-Santa's everywhere in our house. Not surprising.

View attachment 474408


----------



## DennyM

Nice Brian. I kinda wish I could have acquired one of those Santa's from the Christmas Center in Pennsylvania before it closed.


----------



## towdog

PTC, as always, beautiful pictures. If you run out of shots to post in this thread of your current layout, may I suggest posting some of your previous Polar Express layout, and larger layouts as well. I enjoyed all of those layouts and it would be nice to be reminded of how great those were as well.


----------



## Spence

My Christmas train at the North Shore of Oahu.


----------



## Spence

Woops, help.


----------



## Xnats

Spence said:


> Woops, help.


lol I had to laugh. 
Quick everyone hang upside down from your knees on the pull up bar. Spence will have everyone's back in tip top shape for xmas.


----------



## Guest

Lots of deliveries this time of year to the City to keep all of the shops full with new merchandise for all those Christmas shoppers.

How appropriate that some of the deliveries are by the Reindeer Express line. 

View attachment 474478


----------



## Vincent

Fixed it.


----------



## ogaugeguy

Vincent said:


> Fixed it.


Not for me - unfortunately, you're still upside down


----------



## empire builder

apparently a little overboard with the yule egg nog lol


----------



## Vincent

Undeterred, I try again!


----------



## Vincent

Curses! Foiled again!


----------



## Xnats

It's sideways this time :lol_hitting:


----------



## Spence

Vincent; thanks for trying but on my computer I'm still upside down.


----------



## Guest

Back to the North Pole, The Clock Tower Building has an impressive view. 

View attachment 474568


----------



## Millstonemike




----------



## Guest

Mike, thanks for figuring out how to flip Spence's pic.

Spence, great picture.

Brian, excellent photos. I really like your Reindeer Express Agency truck.


----------



## Guest

Spence is not standing on his head anymore. Outstanding.


----------



## Xnats

Since Spence got his lovely, lush, green, warm, sunny and just pleasant pic going the correct way I'll be bad and do snow-lol Yeap first snow of the season with more in the forecast.


----------



## Vincent

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Spence is not standing on his head anymore. Outstanding.


By George we're making progress on this forum!


----------



## Pingman

Xnats said:


> Since Spence got his lovely, lush, green, warm, sunny and just pleasant pic going the correct way I'll be bad and do snow-lol Yeap first snow of the season with more in the forecast.


That's a great wreath on the front of the locomotive. Is there a vendor?


----------



## Xnats

Pingman said:


> That's a great wreath on the front of the locomotive. Is there a vendor?


Thanks, It is a $3 earring set from my local Big Lots - lol


----------



## Guest

Stan, just a wonderful Christmas season photo, Stan. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Vincent

Carl, that wreath is a good idea for next year's Christmas set-up.


----------



## Pingman

Xnats said:


> Thanks, It is a $3 earring set from my local Big Lots - lol


That's a great hack. They come in pairs, I'll gladly take the other one. LOL.

I asked because I'm using some Dept. 56 wreaths, and while I have a lot of them, need to come up with alternatives.


----------



## Guest

Bridge looks terrific, Carl. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Sidewinder

I’ve been away for far too long....it’s great to be back. It’s not Christmas without seeing all of your displays. Over a year ago, I arranged to have my postwar GG1 refurbished. This is the first Christmas the locomotive is running around the tree. 

We have a slightly modified version of our Christmas display this year. Back in July, we adopted two Maine **** kittens. These guys are not 8 months old yet and already weigh 15 lbs each.... though they are very gentle, they are still “kids”. They like to chase the train; trees have a tendency to go flying...


----------



## Wood

Spence, You're killing me in your flip flops and shorts. Didn't see it until you were right side up....


----------



## Wood

This is a wonderful thread, Brian. So many beautiful pictures of the layouts and homes of our members. It truly is CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## Guest

Sidewinder, how about a photo of your kittens.


----------



## Millstonemike

Pingman said:


> That's a great hack. They come in pairs, I'll gladly take the other one. LOL.
> 
> I asked because I'm using some Dept. 56 wreaths, and while I have a lot of them, need to come up with alternatives.


I found some nice wreaths, decorated bells, etc in my local dollar store. They are all metal with embedded jewels. Originally Christmas lapel pins I just cut off pin part with pliers.


----------



## Sidewinder

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Sidewinder, how about a photo of your kittens.


Sure. They will be 8 months old on the 17th. Louie is a classic cream tabby, Vinny is a classic blue tabby with white. Thus far, they’ve been good boys concerning the tree....they figured out quick sleeping under the tree is quite comfy.


----------



## sjm9911

Ok , my quick train and fake tree.


----------



## sjm9911

And looking good everyone. Even the cats!


----------



## sjm9911

And i cant edit to fix mine. Lol. I want the old sight back!!!!


----------



## Vincent

Does anybody besides me use candles (real ones) in his Christmas lay-out?


----------



## Guest

Good looking cats. Thanks for the photos. Very fitting under the Christmas Tree.


----------



## Chugman

The cats are very nice and innocent looking. I just hope they don't help you take the tree down before you are ready to.

Art


----------



## Guest

What is Christmas in New York City without Radio City Music Hall. We have you covered.

View attachment 474756


----------



## Guest

The Clock Tower Building has the highest vantage point at the North Pole. Santa often visits to get a good look at all he manages throughout the year.

View attachment 474758


----------



## papa3rail

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Just love your home Christmas photos, Dave. Please keep them coming.


Thanks Brian,just finished the outside lights last evening. We are expecting rain tonight thru Sunday so it will be a good opportunity for me to take more pictures and get them posted.



kstrains said:


> Wow, Dave your home is beautifully decorated for Christmas! I like all the different trees. You put a lot of fun work into it which shows!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks Ken, it's a lot of work but we enjoy doing it.

Hey Spence if I was in Hawaii I'd be standing on my head too.

Nice snow scene Stan.

Carl love the D56 wreaths on the bridge.

Good looking Christmas display Sidewinder

Looking great sjm9911

Brian, your Christmas images are truly amazing, the layout is fabulous I don't know how Elizabeth ever gets you out of the train room.:appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Guest

The Christmas season has been a lot of fun for us this year. We have a layout up and running again and this year we have the time to enjoy the festivities of the season. 

This year we have been able to display our Christmas collectibles that have been packed away for the past three years. It is so nice to once again enjoy them, and particularly our collection of collectible Santa's. What was striking to me when we unpacked them was one particular collectible Santa that I purchased many years ago. I remember when I saw it in the store the dog was the primary reason that it came home with me. 

Two years ago when when our dog passed, I had a burning desire to find a breed that represented a large white dog. Cooper and Bailee came home to us shortly thereafter. Premonition???????? What do you think??????

View attachment 474764


View attachment 474766


----------



## Vincent

PTC, in your photo of Radio City Music Hall, is the last figure on the left a Roman soldier wearing a mask?

If not, that lady is wearing the worst outfit I've ever seen.


----------



## Guest

*"PTC, in your photo of Radio City Music Hall, is the last figure on the left a Roman soldier wearing a mask?"*

Just party goers, can't control the outfits though.


----------



## DennyM

Brian, you need Bing Crosby to sing Christmas songs.


----------



## kstrains

Jon, I like photos of your cats and GG1.

Brian nice photo of your dog and Santa's! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Lots of activity at the North Pole this time of year.

View attachment 474866


----------



## Sidewinder

Wow...just unbelievably beautiful, Brian.


----------



## Vincent

Construction of Cuddlee's Christmas City is Complete!

(Unless I find more neat stuff).


----------



## Guest

Good one, Vincent.


----------



## Guest

The holiday passenger traffic at the Grand Central Terminal has really picked up this week.


----------



## Guest

The holiday passenger traffic at the Grand Central Terminal has really picked up this week. 

View attachment 474930


----------



## TGP

Wonder if D -56 , will ever go remote, or cordless,
that would be so innovative.


----------



## Guest

*"Wonder if D -56 , will ever go remote, or cordless,
that would be so innovative."*

I don't think so, Terry, but mine are all on a remote.


----------



## Guest

Mr. Snowman this morning.

View attachment 474994


----------



## Chugman

Great pictures, Brian. Love the front of Grand central, the detailing is very impressive. It's also great that now that your wonderful CTT article has been published that you can begin to show us scenes that they didn't have the room to show us.

Art


----------



## Guest

Thanks, Art. The GCT is so over the top good that I love to post photos of it. Harry Hieke outdid himself with this one. We can take a little credit for it's integration into the new layout.


----------



## Guest

Photo from our last PE layout. Can't beat that Gold Edition PE Berkshire.

View attachment 475054


----------



## Vincent

Now that, PTC, is one grand locomotive!


----------



## beachhead2

My Standard Gauge and O Gauge layout for 2018.


----------



## Vincent

Sharp-looking display there, Beachhead!


----------



## DennyM

Brian I'm loving your pictures. Very nice Beachhead.


----------



## beachhead2

Thanks, fellas. Kids are getting a kick out of it. I have a couple nephews that are 2 & 4 who haven't seen it yet. I expect they'll be pretty blown away. I remember seeing my uncle's American Flyer layout as a little kid so I know this will create some memories.


----------



## santafe158

Redford Theatre 2018


----------



## Millstonemike

beachhead2 said:


> My Standard Gauge and O Gauge layout for 2018.


Nice tinplate. In the last photo, the light around the track, is that a time lapse photo of the trains' illumination?


----------



## Guest

Beachhead, wonderful photos of your terrific Christmas layout. Great job!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Jake, you do a fabulous community service project every year with your Christmas thereat layout.


----------



## Guest

A photo from our last layout.

View attachment 475170


----------



## DennyM

Since I don't have a Christmas layout, here's the tree we cut down and Mary decorated yesterday while I was running trains at the club.


----------



## beachhead2

Millstonemike said:


> Nice tinplate. In the last photo, the light around the track, is that a time lapse photo of the trains' illumination?


It's a super long exposure. I put a 10-stop, neutral density filter on the lens. I let the trains run and took a 5 minute exposure. So with the camera shutter open that long, it shows all the light trails.


----------



## Guest

Looks like Mary was very busy yesterday, Denny. Nice job.


----------



## Guest

View of our North Pole looking towards the mountain.


----------



## Guest

Forgot the photo.

View attachment 475210


----------



## Guest

Let's see if I can get the photo posted. 

View attachment 475288


----------



## Guest

Shoppers in the city filled the shops this past weekend. Merchants reported record Christmas sales. Good news all around.

View attachment 475290


----------



## laz57

Very Nice GUYZ. :smilie_daumenpos:

BRIAN,
Did Yellow Cab Co. drop off more cars for you? I don't remember seeing that many?


----------



## Guest

No new ones recently, Laz. But we sure need a heck of a lot more of them. First item on our York Meet shopping list.


----------



## Guest

Our first Christmas after Elizabeth and I were married, she wanted a Christmas layout. How good is that. We built together a 4x18 ft. layout in our basement. That led to something much bigger the following year with our first PE Christmas layout. Fond memories.

View attachment 475292


----------



## DennyM

That's a wonderful memory Brian.


----------



## beachhead2

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Our first Christmas after Elizabeth and I were married, she wanted a Christmas layout. How good is that. We built together a 4x18 ft. layout in our basement. That led to something much bigger the following year with our first PE Christmas layout. Fond memories.


Very cool. I love the layout pics and the stories.


----------



## papa3rail

Jake, great layout,great video and an organ player also.NICE:appl:


----------



## papa3rail

Great looking display Beachhead, love the time lapse image.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## papa3rail

Hey Denny tell Mary the tree looks fantastic.:appl:


----------



## papa3rail

Brian love the dog and Santa story and that's a good looking pooch you have there.

The layout photos continue to blow me away,I also have some North Pole village in my collection.


----------



## papa3rail

Here's a video of my North Pole Village layout that didn't make it out of the boxes this Christmas or in 2017. I plan to reconfigure it in time to be able to display it in another room in 2019.


----------



## Guest

Thanks to everyone for all the great photos in this thread.

Dave, your Christmas layout video is way cool.


----------



## Ted W

Finally got my butt in gear and set up for 2018. Just minor changes from last year, some trees, lighting and snow enhancements. Added in some detail shots.


----------



## papa3rail

Looking good Ted.


----------



## Vincent

Ted, I don't know if this applies to you, but try going onto Chrome as your browser. That solves the problem for some people.


----------



## papa3rail

Thanks Joe.

Here's some more pics of our decorations.
Hallways and kitchen


----------



## Guest

WOW, you and your wife do an outstanding job of decorating your home for Christmas, Dave. Thanks so much for sharing. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Ted, that's a beautiful Christmas layout. Really nice job. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

A few of our collectible Santa's.

View attachment 475316


----------



## DennyM

Great video David I'll tell Mary. She's still decorating the house. I'll post more pictures when she's done. Great photos Ted.


----------



## Wood

This has become an amazing thread. Every time I check it out it puts a great big smile on my face. Merry, Merry, Merry Christmas.


----------



## Stoshu

_Whoa..... Great looking kitchen..._


----------



## Volphin

I just finished catching up on this thread. WoW!!!!! You all have done a wonderful job this year! I'm just speechless!


----------



## Wood

> PTC posted: Our first Christmas after Elizabeth and I were married, she wanted a Christmas layout. How good is that. We built together a 4x18 ft. layout in our basement. That led to something much bigger the following year with our first PE Christmas layout. Fond memories.



I remember that one Brian. It was our first visit to your open house. Elizabeth did such a wonderful job with the forest tree background.


----------



## DennyM

Mary did more decorating.


----------



## Guest

Denny, Mary has sure done a great job in decorating your home for Christmas.


----------



## DennyM

Thanks Brian. She always says she's not going to do that much, but once she gets started she finds different ways to decorate. She told me last night she's not done yet.


----------



## Guest

*"She told me last night she's not done yet."*

Good for her, Denny.


----------



## Guest

The PE scale Berkshire on our last layout.

View attachment 475444


----------



## Guest

Hot dog vendor has been busy today.

View attachment 475446


----------



## beachhead2

AF 4696


----------



## seayakbill

MTH DAP Christmas boxcars on the S&Y RR.

Bill


----------



## Guest

The DAP Christ mas box cars are the best in O-Gauge, Bill. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Vincent

Bill, I'm impressed. Those Christmas boxcars look even better than the ones from Lionel (which I also like).


----------



## seayakbill

Passenger Train Collector said:


> The DAP Christ mas box cars are the best in O-Gauge, Bill. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yep, the MTH Dealer Appreciation Christmas boxcars are very colorful and Christmasy. It was a great series over a dozen years or so.

Bill


----------



## Guest

Not only do the DAP Christmas cars look good, the quality and size are so much better that their competition.


----------



## Guest

I have posted this photo before, but it belongs in this thread. It is one of my favorites of the PE side of our layout.

View attachment 475492


----------



## Chugman

Very colorful and Christmasy Brian.

Art


----------



## DennyM

Those boxcars are nice Bill. I think this year I'll start buying Christmas cars. Mary decide just to put just a little more out.


----------



## beachhead2

The ornament wreath with the Santa is cool.


----------



## DennyM

My one and only Christmas boxcar.


----------



## kstrains

Wow, Dave your kitchen looks very nicely decorated! I like your gingerbread men above the cabinets. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## papa3rail

Brian,Denny,Wood,Stoshu,Volphin and Ken,Thanks guys we appreciate your kind comments and are glad you enjoyed seeing our display.I have two more rooms and the outside yet to post.


----------



## papa3rail

Brian you can never have enough Santas.

Love the North Pole Village shot,I have some of the trees with the peppermint base did you add the lights yourself?


----------



## papa3rail

Denny, Mary is doing a first class job on the decorations.I love the picture wrapped like a present I may have to steal that idea.


----------



## papa3rail

Bill the Christmas Box Car collection looks great


----------



## Guest

*"Brian you can never have enough Santas.

Love the North Pole Village shot,I have some of the trees with the peppermint base did you add the lights yourself?"*

I agree about the Santa Claus collectibles, you can't have enough. Our prized Santa by the artist Tilly was the victim of a mouse attack while in storage. They did a number on it. It stands almost 4 ft. tall. Elizabeth said not to worry, she would take care of it. So off to Jo-Ann Fabrics for all kinds of material to match how the Santa was dressed. She is now in the middle of a project to totally redress it. I will post a photo when she finished this project.

The peppermint base trees, they are from Department 56.


----------



## Guest

Christmas layout related, a photo of our GCT as it was installed on our previous layout in Christmas in the City. Then, as it is now on the new layout. I think our improvements worked. 

Then

View attachment 475636


And, Now

View attachment 475638


----------



## Guest

Great before and after photos Brian! Yup, the improvements worked very well. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DennyM

I definitely like the after photo. The before is good, but I like the after better.


----------



## Guest

We do too, Denny. Had a lot of time to think about it. There were two key factors that went into it. Harry Hieke's complete makeover was one, and the other, carefully integrate the terminal and base into the layout so as to maximize it's impact. With the space we had to work with, it sure came out pretty well. At least we are super happy with it.


----------



## Guest

Are you coming????? Get your ticket.

View attachment 475738


----------



## DennyM

Brian I never get tired of looking at your GCT. I want to make a print and hang it on my wall.


----------



## Guest

You will see more of it Denny in an upcoming issue of the TCA Quarterly Magazine.


----------



## Guest

This is one of my favorite Department 56 Buildings. It was introduced several years ago as a limited edition. There were problems with the manufacturing process and several had cracks. The Edition was cut back by over half and only those that made the cut were shipped. So it is fairly rare.

It is special to me as the architecture is very similar to the the Church I was brought up in. 

So here is St. Mark's Cathedral.

View attachment 475758


----------



## Chugman

That is a beautiful church, Brian. I see why it is so special to you.

Art


----------



## Guest

Thanks, Art. The church I attended for all of my youth was the exact same color, similar stonework and towers. Many fond memories. Like you, it is nice to have a memory of your marriage on our layouts. My wife of 51 years and I were married in that church. So yes, it is very special.


----------



## Guest

That is a beautiful church, Brian.


----------



## Guest

We have several churches on the layout, but this one is special.


----------



## Guest

Who doesn't like to go to the theater during the Christmas season. City goers have their choice tonight, the Nutcracker, or next door, White Christmas. 

View attachment 475766


----------



## Guest

The North Pole has attracted Disney to provide a structure for the entertainment of the elves.

View attachment 475794


----------



## papa3rail

Brian, GCT looks great the improvements definitely kicked it up a few notches.More great pictures of some great D56 buildings.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## papa3rail

Here's the dining room and tree #5 my wife Donna's Angel tree.














































Dept. 56 Little Town of Bethlehem


----------



## DennyM

Nice Brian and Dave. Mary snuck this in.


----------



## Guest

Dave, you need to sell tickets for a home tour of your Christmas decorations and layout and donate the proceeds to charity.


----------



## Guest

It's nighttime in the City. Public works for the CIC has done an excellent job with all of the Christmas lights in the trees. Just a lot of fun to stroll the City streets this time of year. 

View attachment 475920


View attachment 475922


----------



## DennyM

Like I said, I never get tired of looking at your layout Brian.


----------



## Wood

Just beautiful Brian!! Love all the pictures and scenes. Great to see the detail and how you tied it all together. Can't wait to see it in person. Some day soon we will be up to visit you and Elizabeth.


----------



## Wood

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Dave, you need to sell tickets for a home tour of your Christmas decorations and layout and donate the proceeds to charity.



Dave, You could easily do that. You and your bride have completely caught the Christmas spirit. Nice :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Guest

Brilliant idea on the part of Santa. With all of the interest caused by the Polar Express movie, he had to increase train traffic to the North Pole. The former system was deemed totally inadequate that could handle only one train. So he tasked his Chief Elf Architect to plan a train station at the North Pole. Now, the system can easily handle multiple trains.

View attachment 475946


----------



## Vincent

Now, PTC, that is a good idea to work for next Christmas--a North Pole train station.


----------



## Guest

Brian, your layout is truly fascinating. I'm not sure which side is better. There is so much to see and enjoy on both sides. 

Dave, your Christmas decorations are outstanding. 

Thanks to all for the wonderful photos. The Christmas spirit is strong with this group.


----------



## Guest

*"The Christmas spirit is strong with this group."*

No question about that, Joe. I think we may be the strongest in O-Gauge. At least the numbers would indicate that.


----------



## seayakbill

Another Christmas train is making the rounds on the Seattle & Yakima RR. This one is visiting the communities along rails and is powered by a Milwaukee Chippewa steamer. Gigantic Reeses Pieces for the children.

Bill


----------



## Guest

Love the engine and tender, Bill.


----------



## Guest

That is a very nice train, Bill.


----------



## DennyM

I agree with Brian about the engine and tender. Those Christmas cars are nice. Is that real M&M's in the hopper?


----------



## Guest

Ten days to go before Christmas Day and the North Pole is at a fever pace to get ready for Santa's big trip. But with all of this extra activity, it is a real fun place to be.

View attachment 476066


----------



## Vincent

Bill, that train has the sharpest-looking tender I have ever seen. And the candy-carrying hopper is a great idea.


----------



## Guest

Busy City streets on our previous layout.

View attachment 476068


----------



## DennyM

Great photo Brian.


----------



## Guest

Nothing like this time of the year. Model railroading for us is a huge part of our enjoyment of the season.


----------



## empire builder

PTC do you miss the last layout you had in home with the first polar express layout it sure looked to be a very large one?


----------



## seayakbill

The Reeses Pieces ore car is from K-Line and the Reeses Pieces are not real. I think K-Line did that ore car in a 4 car set. It is colorful for sure.

Bill


----------



## Guest

*"PTC do you miss the last layout you had in home with the first polar express layout it sure looked to be a very large one?"*

I think overall, no, I don't miss it. Our new City is bigger and the PE about the same size as the last one. I loved the last city as well, but it had a major drawback, a lot of the building fronts were not visible because of the rectangular city block concept. This time we designed the City so that every building front can easily be seen. But the overwhelming improvement in the City is the placement of the GCT. That improvement alone makes me not miss the last layout. 

The new Polar Express blows away the last one. We made a lot of improvements and there are more coming. The photos so far have not given you a concept as to how big the new PE side of the layout is, but this may help. And, from this view, you are only looking at about 1/2 of it. 

View attachment 476078


----------



## papa3rail

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Dave, you need to sell tickets for a home tour of your Christmas decorations and layout and donate the proceeds to charity.


Thanks Brian. 

The night shots look great ,do you and Elizabeth have a place where you can just sit back and enjoy all the beautiful lights.



Passenger Train Collector said:


> *"
> 
> The new Polar Express blows away the last one. We made a lot of improvements and there are more coming. The photos so far have not given you a concept as to how big the new PE side of the layout is, but this may help. And, from this view, you are only looking at about 1/2 of it.
> 
> View attachment 476078
> *


*

The only thing I can see that your missing is the Aerosmith elves rockin' the elf party.*


----------



## papa3rail

Wood said:


> You and your bride have completely caught the Christmas spirit. Nice :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


Thanks Wood we really love Christmas time.The display grows every year We've been hitting the day after Christmas sales for over 40 years.


----------



## papa3rail

Country Joe said:


> Brian, your layout is truly fascinating. I'm not sure which side is better. There is so much to see and enjoy on both sides.
> 
> Dave, your Christmas decorations are outstanding.
> 
> Thanks to all for the wonderful photos. The Christmas spirit is strong with this group.


Thanks Joe.


----------



## papa3rail

Good looking train Bill your collection is outstanding.


----------



## papa3rail

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Nothing like this time of the year. Model railroading for us is a huge part of our enjoyment of the season.


I couldn't agree more.Tonight we're heading over to Dallas for an annual Christmas party thrown by some friends we met through model railroading.He has a nice layout and their decorations make our place look like Charlie Browns poor little Christmas tree.


----------



## Guest

*"The only thing I can see that your missing is the Aerosmith elves rockin' the elf party"*

Dave, Santa is just lifting off as we speak. The elf band hasn't made it to the stage yet.


----------



## Guest

One of the improvements with our new Polar Express layout was to place this lighted accessory in the center of Ice Lake. It is a small island that the elves are decorating with a Christmas Tree. The reflection of the lights on the "ice" is spectacular.

View attachment 476154


----------



## seayakbill

Very Cool, love the kazillion elves.

Bill


----------



## Guest

Thanks, Bill. Yes, we have a lot of elves, over 1,000. And the good news, there is room for more.


----------



## Guest

This photo shows the city block concept I used for the last Christmas in the City. The issue was it blocked the view of the front of many of the D56 buildings.

View attachment 476170


----------



## Guest

The edge of Ice Lake. 

View attachment 476172


----------



## kstrains

Brian
You lake with the island with the lighted tree is very creative and great idea!


----------



## kstrains

Here is my video of my Christmas Train Layout for 2018. Its hard to get everything into one video without making it a very long video, so I will post some additional photos in the next week leading up to Christmas!


----------



## beachhead2

kstrains said:


> Here is my video of my Christmas Train Layout for 2018. Its hard to get everything into one video without making it a very long video, so I will post some additional photos in the next week leading up to Christmas!


I love it. I need to start doing videos. Great job. :thumbsup:


----------



## DennyM

Fantasic video, fantastic layout!!


----------



## Guest

Just outstanding, Ken. You did a fabulous job with your 2018 edition of your annual Christmas Layout. 

Your video adds so much to this annual thread. 

*GREAT JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Chugman

I just watched the video, awesome job again this year. It was mesmerizing and really put me in the Christmas spirit. 

Your tree this year was really something too. I sat and looked at it for quite some time and kept seeing new things that I had missed. If I wasn't already a "Peanuts" fan, I am now. And you have a lot of animated ornaments that add so much to it. Great job, Ken!

Art


----------



## Guest

More snow this morning, so this scene from the North Pole is very fitting. Area is near the center point of the layout.

View attachment 476344


----------



## Roving Sign

Some progress - should start coming together pretty quick now. Kind of an around the room layout.

The tree will go in the circular cutout on the first picture - have to trim it out for the train path.

The kids will get "into" the layout via tunnel - under the front track line.

Check out my snow demo - I used 3M Super 77 spray adhesive on PIP pack styrofoam - sprinkled with "Frosty Snow" - let it dry and sweep up the loose stuff.


----------



## beachhead2

Roving Sign said:


> Some progress - should start coming together pretty quick now.
> 
> Check out my snow demo - I used 3M Super 77 spray adhesive on PIP pack styrofoam - sprinkled with "Frosty Snow" - let it dry and sweep up the loose stuff.


Looks fantastic :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

The snow sure looks good, RS. Please keep us posted with your progress.


----------



## Guest

There was a full house last night at the Ed Sullivan Theater for their annual Christmas Show. It was reported that ticket scalpers were getting fifty bucks for the back row. That was a lot of money for 1957. 

View attachment 476352


*Photo of Ed backstage just before the start of the show. Big smile as he has a wonderful Christmas Show planned.
*
View attachment 476354


----------



## Guest

I love that scene, Brian. Was Topo Gigio on that Christmas show? Well, since it's 1957 I guess not, but maybe Elvis made an appearance.


----------



## Guest

Thanks, Joe. I remember well watching the Ed Sullivan Show with my parents. Department 56 hit a home run with this building. I am sure for many of us it brings back happy memories.


----------



## DennyM

seayakbill said:


> Another Christmas train is making the rounds on the Seattle & Yakima RR. This one is visiting the communities along rails and is powered by a Milwaukee Chippewa steamer. Gigantic Reeses Pieces for the children.
> 
> Bill
> 
> View attachment 475996
> 
> 
> View attachment 475998
> 
> 
> View attachment 476000
> 
> 
> View attachment 476002
> 
> 
> View attachment 476004





Passenger Train Collector said:


> Thanks, Joe. I remember well watching the Ed Sullivan Show with my parents. Department 56 hit a home run with this building. I am sure for many of us it brings back happy memories.


I loved that show. There will never be anything like it again. I remember Elvis was on there and Ed Sullivan told America that he was a decent respectful young man. It was a clip I was too young to have seen the actual broadcast.


----------



## Guest

Your Ed Sullivan Theater, and the show, sure does bring back happy memories, Brian. Did you know that Ed Sullivan had terrible stage fright? That is why he always had his arms across his chest and was so stiff on stage. 

On an almost unrelated note, Mary Livingstone, Jack Benny's wife and costar on his radio show, also had terrible stage fright. It was so bad that most of her parts on the show were pre-recorded and played back during the taping (transcribing) of the actual show so it seemed like she was conversing with Jack and the rest of the cast. 

Your CIC layout brings back very fond memories for me. I grew up on Long Island and every Jan 1 we went to NY City with my cousin Marilyn and my aunt and uncle. Her birthday is December 30 and mine is January 1 so we celebrated both our birthdays in the city. We would walk around the city, go to Rockefeller Center, and then have dinner and see a show. I remember going to Radio City to see Operation Petticoat starring Cary Grant and Tony Curtis as well as a stage show by the Rockettes and one year we had dinner at Jack Dempsey's restaurant and he gave me two autographed postcards showing him winning the title from Jess Willard. Those and more are very happy Christmas in New York City memories for me.


----------



## Guest

So glad that the photos brought back such happy memories for you, Joe. 

It was 1987, and Department 56 introduced their Christmas in the City series. This introduction included a three building combination, somewhat plain, but I could see lots of potential for this series to be matched with my trains. It was followed by a Cathedral and City Hall. The detail and quality steadily improved. It wasn't very long before there were enough buildings and accessories to make a nice layout.

During 1996, I built my first large train layout using Christmas in the City. It was a big hit as at the time I was President of a D56 Club that had a large membership and that Christmas we hosted an open house with more than 150 who attended. 

That led a larger layout in 2001 with a more sophisticated use of Chritsmas in the City. There was no turning back and two more versions of our Christmas in the City followed. 

I guess that I was drawn to Christmas in the City because of my parents fondness of this season and trips to New York City during December to see the City all decked out. Like Joe, it brings back so many fond memories that I get to enjoy every time I enter the train room.


----------



## Chugman

Brian, I love the Ed Sullivan theater, very iconic. You could draft so many interesting stories around that famous landmark. It is very special when something brings back wonderful memories, it doesn't get much better than that.

Art


----------



## Volphin

Here's a few from our place. Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## Guest

Very much enjoyed your photos, Trey. Wonderful Christmas decorations that come from the heart. It shows!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Christmas Lights, now who doesn't like them. View from inside to outside with our 10 ft. Blue Spruce bearing 2,000 lights.

View attachment 476436


----------



## Guest

Roving Sign said:


> Check out my snow demo - I used 3M Super 77 spray adhesive on PIP pack styrofoam - sprinkled with "Frosty Snow" - let it dry and sweep up the loose stuff.


Excellent job on the snow! That's a perfect look for a winter layout!

Emile


----------



## Guest

Lights UNDER the tree!
Emile
View attachment 476438


----------



## Guest

Looking good, Emile. Just love the bridge with Christmas lights. You know how do do it right.


----------



## tjcruiser

Ditto ... lovin' the bridge in the tree scene, too!

TJ


----------



## kstrains

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Christmas Lights, now who doesn't like them. View from inside to outside with our 10 ft. Blue Spruce bearing 2,000 lights.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Brian 2000 lights, looks fantastic. I always like pine trees lighten up at Christmas!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kstrains

This one of my unique photos that I have taken of my layout this year. It's like taking helicopter or plane ride and looking down at the village at night time!

View attachment 476446



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

kstrains said:


> This one of my unique photos that I have taken of my layout this year. It's like taking helicopter or plane ride and looking down at the village at night time!


Super cool shot! "The view from Santa's Sleigh!"

Emile


----------



## sjm9911

Nice looking everyone! I do like the arial shot also. It really shows off the lights. 

I have one more shot, nothing special , but meaningful. I saved this from a local thrift shop bought last year for like 5 bucks. Its 1930 era paper mache nativity from Germany. It had a name of the previous owner on the box, so from Germany, to canada to new jersey. I felt sad of where it ended up so i gave it a prominent spot in a new home. It shows some ware but is pretty cool given its shape and age and where its been.


----------



## Guest

That's a very nice nativity set. It reminds me of the set we had when I was little. The stable is completely different but some of the figures are the same. The kings, animals and shepherd boy look exactly the same as I remember them. It's great that you found that set and saved it.


----------



## empire builder

sjm9911 at one time that was someone's Christmas treasure it might be old but it still projects the true spirit of the season! thanks for saving it and giving it a new home to shine once again.


----------



## sjm9911

Thank you both. And ues i feel the same way, someone took this with them from there home when they relocated over here. So they thought it was special, so do i. Old stuff like that needs to be used and admired. Like out trains!


----------



## Guest

Ken, really like the "helicopter" photo.


----------



## Guest

SJM9911, wonderful nativity scene.


----------



## Guest

Radio City Music Hall at our last layout.

View attachment 476562


----------



## DennyM

KS, sjm, Brian and Emile. All great photos.:appl::appl::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## seayakbill

The Katy with a Macy's hot express. Got to get those Christmas trees & train sets to the stores long before Christmas.

Bill


----------



## Guest

That's the spirit, Bill.


----------



## DennyM

Love it.


----------



## Guest

*Up, Up and Away* as *Santa has his trustee reindeer* taking him on his famous annual trip.

Got to be one of the nicest Santa, sleigh & reindeer you will come across. 

View attachment 476604


----------



## Vincent

Now THAT's a Santa Clause sleigh worth displaying!


----------



## TGP




----------



## Volphin

TGP said:


> View attachment 476612


Awesome job Terry! I like it a lot!


----------



## DennyM

Very cool Brian and Terry.


----------



## kstrains

Very nice Santa, Brian. You right it is the best Santa display piece. 

Terry, you Village looks great! The Canadian Pacific Holiday Train in the background makes a nice background for your display.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kstrains

The Lionel train store is very busy a week before Christmas...

View attachment 476650



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Volphin

It's posts like these I wish we had a LIKE button! So many awesome displays! Brian, your layout and the pictures are absolutely first class. What a masterpiece you have created!


----------



## Volphin

sjm9911 said:


> Nice looking everyone! I do like the arial shot also. It really shows off the lights.
> 
> I have one more shot, nothing special , but meaningful. I saved this from a local thrift shop bought last year for like 5 bucks. Its 1930 era paper mache nativity from Germany. It had a name of the previous owner on the box, so from Germany, to canada to new jersey. I felt sad of where it ended up so i gave it a prominent spot in a new home. It shows some ware but is pretty cool given its shape and age and where its been.


This Nativity is a real treasure! I'm glad you cherish it and display it prominently. What a story it could tell of Christmases past...


----------



## papa3rail

Passenger Train Collector said:


> One of the improvements with our new Polar Express layout was to place this lighted accessory in the center of Ice Lake. It is a small island that the elves are decorating with a Christmas Tree. The reflection of the lights on the "ice" is spectacular.


Great idea Brian, looks good.
Your daily contributions are fantastic the tree in your yard and the Santa and his sleigh look great.Keep up the good work .


Excellent video Ken,your Christmas layout is spectacular, so much going on the wife and I loved it.Love the overhead view also:appl::appl::appl:


Nice shots Volphin your home is decorated beautifully.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Beautiful work on the bridge Emile:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Nice save on the Nativity set sjm9911 an authentic Christmas treasure.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Nice work Terry it looks great.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Ken great shot of the Lionel train store.Although my back drop on the layout is D56 C.I.C this is the one Snow Village piece that makes the cut no village is complete without one.


Bill, I'm not surprised to see you have such a nice collection of Christmas cars, they fall right in line with the rest of your amazing collection of trains.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


This time of year we are so busy I only manage getting on the forum every 3 or 4 days, but every time I get back there are a half a dozen new pages in this thread.So many great shots of Brian and Elizabeth's beautiful layout and great contributions form so many of you. I'm a Christmas junkie so I am prejudiced but this gets my vote for thread of the year.


----------



## Guest

Terrific D56 Christmas village, Terry.


----------



## Guest

Ken, the Lionel Train Shop is one of my favorite buildings. Simple design, but it is more of what it represents to our hobby.


----------



## papa3rail

Here are some shots of the Living room.














































Political correctness as well as my wife and daughter dictate that I refer to this tree as the Snow People Tree



















16 year collection of Hallmark's animated musical Jingle Pals.





































This is probably my favorite tree it's almost 10 ft. with the star on it and is decorated entirely with glass ornaments that we have been collecting for 43 years.





































All of my LED lit trees are capable of all white or multi colored lights,a very cool feature.










That pretty much does it for the inside of the house.


----------



## Guest

Absolutely beautiful decorations in your living room, Dave. The Christmas Tree is outstanding.

Thanks so much for sharing photos of your home at Christmastime. This has made an important contribution to our annual Photo Thread.

We on the MTF know how to celebrate the season like nobody else.


----------



## Guest

Hundreds of elves have gathered at the Center of the North Pole in anticipation of Santa's launch. 

View attachment 476666


----------



## DennyM

Nice photos Dave. Another great photo Brian. I would have had a hard time setting those little guys up. I'd be picking up the ones I knocked over while putting the rest of them on there.


----------



## Chugman

Dave, beautiful job with all your Christmas magic. It reminds me of a twist on an old Crocodile Dundee joke, "That's not Christmas decorations, these are Christmas decorations." You have really taken household decorating to a new level.

Art


----------



## Chugman

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *Up, Up and Away* as *Santa has his trustee reindeer* taking him on his famous annual trip.
> 
> Got to be one of the nicest Santa, sleigh & reindeer you will come across.
> 
> View attachment 476604


Brian, you have a right to be extremely proud of your Santa, it is one of the best I have ever seen. Plus you have created the perfect showcase to display it year around. I don't remember them having a picture of it in the CTT article, but I could be wrong. This and your GCT have to be the cornerstone masterpieces of your new layout. 

Art


----------



## Chugman

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Hundreds of elves have gathered at the Center of the North Pole in anticipation of Santa's launch.
> 
> View attachment 476666


Brian, it makes me tired thinking of the endless hours it took to paint all those elves and place them. Just thinking about it makes me want to cancel adding crowds to my layout. LOL Nice job as always. I'm really glad that you are now able to share all these scenes with us that CTT didn't have the room for. Plus they want a train in every scene and with that you would miss many of these closeups.

Art


----------



## Chugman

Oh, I'm also happy that you are keeping the forum alive with Christmas pictures so that us with non-Christmas pictures can take a break until after the holidays. When things calm down after New Years we can go go back to the less colorful and less exciting realm of model railroading. Keep the pictures coming, only 5 days more to go. Thanks for organizing this thread, it is a favorite for sure. One I look forward to every year.

Art


----------



## Guest

papa3rail said:


> Political correctness as well as my wife and daughter dictate that I refer to this tree as the Snow People Tree


Love the Snow People Tree! Your house is decorated beautifully. Merry Christmas Dave! 

Emile


----------



## Guest

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Hundreds of elves have gathered at the Center of the North Pole in anticipation of Santa's launch.


Brian,
I can't get enough photos of your layout. Each one is just amazing!
Emile


----------



## Guest

Even *Santa* gets into the picture today on one of the City's busy sidewalks. 

View attachment 476738


----------



## Guest

*More City scenes from the last layout*. They show a contrast between designs, new verses old. 

View attachment 476740


----------



## kstrains

Dave your Christmas tree with all glass ornaments is beautiful. 

I admire both of your layouts, Brian. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kstrains

These guys are trying to get Christmas lights put on the village Christmas tree before Christmas Eve. I admire this guy's courage climbing up ladder on a cold day!

This tree belonged to my Grandmother that passed away many years ago. I added the lighted Christmas Lights to it. 

View attachment 476766

View attachment 476768



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Bill, Brian, Ken and Dave, thank you all for the wonderful Christmas pictures.


----------



## Guest

Here's a recently restored Santa Mask/Head, manufactured Circa 1939.

Emile

View attachment 476868


----------



## Guest

Emile, that is a great Santa mask and looks fabulous.


----------



## Guest

Ken, terrific reference on your layout with your Grandmother's tree. When you can have these kind of memories presented on your layout, you have a winner.


----------



## Guest

Emile, what a beautiful restoration of the Santa Face. I want it.


----------



## Guest

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Emile, what a beautiful restoration of the Santa Face. I want it.


Thanks Brian. It was literally crumbling apart when I started the restoration. I relined the back with plaster strips for strength and stability. The beard and hat were missing large chunks on the front. I had to mold replacement pieces by hand before cleaning the face, painting the front and replacing the missing glass eyes. It took me a year (on and off) to complete.

Emile


----------



## Guest

This photo of Santa should help get everyone in the spirit of the season.

The best I could come up with after Emile posted the photo of his fantastic Santa face restoration.

View attachment 476910


----------



## Xnats

I have to admit that this thread has been so enjoyable. Everyone who posted pictures (Brian, Bill, Peter, Vincent, Stoshu, Terry, Dave, Spence, Carl, Sidewinder, sjm, Beachhead, Jake, Denny, Ted, Ken, Roving Sign, Volphin and Emile) thanks for sharing all this Christmas Cheer. Between decorated houses, layouts customized for xmas, trains under the trees, a scary 6 1/2' Santa standing in the corner, more trains running and fantastic very well edited videos of trains, trees and Christmas, I can honestly admit I get excited when I see a new post listed.

Sadly I never got the time to finish my tree layout as I planned, work just ate to much time. Scale O from N Scale really caught me off my game. Next year I have a new and better plan, involving 0 27 and no premier stuff - lol. 

Here is one more pic, to keep things moving. 








and a winter past time









Only 5 more days to go


----------



## Guest

Looks very good, xnats. Thanks for posting your photos.

The response this year has been fantastic. Thanks all.


----------



## Chugman

Emile, that is a fabulous restoration of an interesting item. His expression is rather sad or he is deep in thought. Very striking Santa face, a real attention getter.

Art


----------



## Guest

​


Chugman said:


> Emile, that is a fabulous restoration of an interesting item. His expression is rather sad or he is deep in thought. Very striking Santa face, a real attention getter.
> 
> Art


That's an excelllent observation. This Santa Face is unusually expressive and maybe even emotive. Here are two other angles that possibly present other expressions. It's very interesting.

Emile

View attachment 476944


View attachment 476946


----------



## Guest

The Santa face is a treasure, Emile. We all know how much you and Jennifer love the Christmas season and the Santa fits right in.


----------



## Guest

Only *four more shopping days till Christmas* and the City residents are out in force. The sidewalks on Park Avenue are filled with the good folks of the City buying last minute gifts. 

Though it is cold, *the MTF Ice Cream shop stays open year round* to accommodate the City's ice cream lovers. 

View attachment 476948


----------



## kstrains

Brian, MTF ice cream shop would be one of places I would make a visit too. I always enjoy Holiday flavors! 

One of my new buildings this year is this church. I have several churches in my village but this one reminds me of the church me and my wife got married in within the country. Of course the NW 611 has to be passing by during the ceremony! 

View attachment 476992



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent

PTC, that yellow pick-up truck with the red fenders is beautiful!

kstrains, any church that has steam locomotives rumbling by is a good church!


----------



## Chugman

Ken, I love churches on a layout and that's a beauty. Cathedrals are gorgeous, but nothing beats a simple country church. And when it has special meanings to you, priceless!

Art


----------



## DennyM

That church is nice, the whole scene is nice.


----------



## Guest

A gift from a co-worker.

Emile

View attachment 477008


----------



## Guest

*"Brian, MTF ice cream shop would be one of places I would make a visit too. I always enjoy Holiday flavors!" 
*

Yes, our model train forum has an ice cream shop that offers many, many *flavors*. Unlike another place that prefers only plain vanilla.


----------



## Guest

Ken, love the church and your wedding story. Makes it more special.


----------



## Guest

*"PTC, that yellow pick-up truck with the red fenders is beautiful!"
*

Vincent, I like it very much as well, and it is lighted.


----------



## Guest

Terrific Gift, Emile. The word is out that you like trains (and Santa's).


----------



## Guest

Passenger Train Collector said:


> The word is out that you like trains (and Santa's).


“I yam what I yam and tha's all what I yam."

Popeye


----------



## Wood

Best thread all year. Just a joy to read. Merry Christmas everyone...


----------



## DennyM

That is a great gift Emile.:thumbsup:


----------



## Vincent

Emile, the world needs more co-workers like yours!


----------



## Guest

The gold Edition 1225 Polar Express Berkshire is working it's way to the new North Pole Train Station. Santa is so pleased that train traffic is much more efficiently handled this Christmas as compared to previous years.

View attachment 477042


----------



## Guest

This is a view of the left end of our Christmas in the City. Kind of cool with a night scene.

View attachment 477070


----------



## Guest

What’s better than butter cookies? Butter cookies in a train tin! Received another cool present today.

Emile

View attachment 477100


----------



## kstrains

Very nice tin can, Emile! Brian, Christmas in the City looks great. I always like night time photos. Here is one of mine looking under a arch bridge with Santa passing out gifts at the diner while the Crescent Limited is passing by.

View attachment 477102



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Great photo Ken! You’ve created a compelling vignette. The Santa appears interactive and the detail is perfect, right down to the lights on the train.

Emile


----------



## Guest

The Grand Central Terminal complex is expecting a record number of passengers this weekend.

View attachment 477112


----------



## Craignor

Christmas trains 2018


----------



## Guest

Love it, Craig.


----------



## Lionelmaster55

More of the tree than the train underneath it but; definitely a Christmas photo. 

Curt


----------



## Vincent

Well done, Craig.


----------



## Craignor

Thanks Vincent and Brian.

Brian, your gold PE and the layout, looks terrific.


----------



## Guest

Curt, welcome to the MTF. Beautiful Christmas Tree as well.

2018 was an unexpected good year for we Braves fans. Looking forward to 2019 season. We are going to Atlanta to see the new Braves field, so we would love to meet up with you.

Merry Christmas, Kurt. Regards to your son.


----------



## Lionelmaster55

Brian; a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and Elizabeth! 

Holler at me when you have your dates set to be down here. Julie and I would love to get together with y’all!

I think you’ll like SunTrust Park. About the only pain is that 100% of the parking is reserved including in lots as much as a mile away.

Curt


----------



## Guest

We sure will, Curt. Really happy to see you here.


----------



## DennyM

Mary surprised me with a Lionel 'Ready To Play' train set for under the tree. It's not O gauge, but it will work for under the tree. The track is plastic. The engine is a North Pole Central. It operates like Lionchief, but runs completely on batteries. She heard me mention about running a train under the tree and got it. I have a great wife.


----------



## Vincent

Any wife who buys her husband a train is a good woman!


----------



## Guest

Lionelmaster55 said:


> More of the tree than the train underneath it but; definitely a Christmas photo.
> 
> Curt


Welcome to the Forum Curt! Your Christmas tree and Train Combo are beautiful! Well done! I think this Forum is going to be a perfect fit for you, and vice-versa. 

Emile


----------



## PDDMI

MERRY CHRISTMAS to all here on MTF, from myself and partner in crime...aka, “Zootie the Cat”...









Haven’t posted any Christmas photos yet...so time for a little catch-up...first a few Santas...

























































































Oh wait...and trains too...


----------



## DennyM

Great pictures Paul. That layout is fantastic. You and Zootie have a great Christmas.


----------



## Guest

DennyM said:


> Mary surprised me with a Lionel 'Ready To Play' train set for under the tree...I have a great wife.


Tip of the cap to Mary! Having a wife that supports your interest in this hobby is a real blessing! I'm also blessed with a supportive wife and I'm thankful for that every day. Happy to see you're in the same boat.

Merry Christmas to You and Mary!

Emile


----------



## PDDMI

DennyM said:


> Great pictures Paul. That layout is fantastic. You and Zootie have a great Christmas.


Thanks Denny...the same to you and Mary too!


----------



## kstrains

Some ice fishing going on tonight....

View attachment 477312



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## towdog

Teaser pictures as I still have some details yet to do before I take closeup shots. It's not as blue as the pictures show, but the cameras always oversaturate LEDs.

The CP holiday train on the lower course. The PE is on the second level, but not shown in this picture.

I am on a busy street with a sidewalk out front and the house next to me has a lot of lights synchronized to music that is broadcasted over an FM frequency. So for both of these reasons, this layout gets a lot of eyeballs. For next year I plan to put a lighted path leading up to the house with a standing stool to encourage people to look at it up close. This is my first year putting it in the front porch. But with a small main level, it's the only place I have. I've never been a fan of making a Christmas layout in an upstairs bedroom or the basement because I want to see it every night during the season.

Anyway, more details pictures to follow.


----------



## kstrains

Craig very nice video of your Christmas Trains! I particularly like the Santa with Reindeer on the flatcar from K-line. Looks like MTH did not manage to get their Santa with Reindeer flat car delivered in time for this Christmas this year! 

Curt, nothing like a real Christmas Tree! Nice photo! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Great job Towdog! What a wonderful gift to your community. I Believe!

Emile


----------



## seayakbill

Neil Young's Vapor Records Christmas Train running on the S&Y RR.

Bill


----------



## DennyM

'Rockin In The Free World '. Nice train Bill. Towdog, that looks great.


----------



## Guest

Just outstanding photos, Paul. You have done a superb job in decorating your home for Christmas, not to mention your terrific layout.

*Great job!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Guest

Towdog, wonderful teaser photos. *More to come, I hope.*


----------



## Guest

With Christmas Eve only *one day away*, activity at the North Pole has reached a feverish pace.

View attachment 477416


----------



## PDDMI

seayakbill said:


> Neil Young's Vapor Records Christmas Train running on the S&Y RR.
> 
> Bill


Hi Bill...and a little Vapor here too!!!









Have a Merry Christmas...


----------



## Guest

City folks are out shopping in large numbers today. Only one more shopping day till Christmas, so there is not much time left.

View attachment 477420


----------



## kstrains

Towdog, photos outside looking through windows into your porch look great! I thought it always be cool to have trains running inside a window view but I don't have that with my home!

Brian the North Pole must be very busy today on your layout! Nice photo! Christmas in the City must be buzzing today too with all the shopping going on! 

Thank you to everyone for sharing your photos and videos. This thread gets better every year with everyone contributing to it! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kstrains

Santa is coming into my village in style the day before the Big Night on Norfolk Southern lighted Christmas Train.

View attachment 477452


This photo is not mine but credit goes to one who took it. It's very fitting photo for me with my interest in the Southern Railroad with the Crescent Limited! 

View attachment 477454



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## towdog

kstrains, your layout is absolutely stunning. All of the lighting totally makes it. Wow. PDDMI, I remember your layout from last year. It's so clean and perfect and I love the lighting from above. kstrains and Emile, great use of the MTH lighted bridge. I have it myself, but didn't have time to incorporate it into this year's layout. Next year for sure. It's such a stunning piece. I ordered it immediately when that catalog came out.

I am still making my way through the past few weeks of posts, but wow are they all great.

Brian, where did you get the Santa with the reindeer taking off? I've been meaning to ask you for some time. I agree that it's the best representation of that that I've seen.

Thanks again all and I wish I could see them in person. Incredible.


----------



## Guest

kstrains said:


> Santa is coming into my village in style the day before the Big Night on Norfolk Southern lighted Christmas Train.


Love the lighted NS. Where did you get the Santa riding on the front? That’s a great touch that I intend to shamelessly copy.

Emile


----------



## kstrains

TheBigCrabCake said:


> Love the lighted NS. Where did you get the Santa riding on the front? That’s a great touch that I intend to shamelessly copy.
> 
> 
> 
> Emile




Emile,

Thank you. I looked for sometime for Santa to ride on my train...almost 2 years! At first I was looking for him ride on the back of an observation car. I found one Santa in a local craft store but it did not work because it was a tiny bit too tall to go under the over hang on my observation car. I almost gave up looking thinking there was no Santa's out there small enough. However, at local hobby shop I found one in a Christmas figurine package from Lionel that was the right size. I was not interested in the other figurines in the pack but this is the only Santa I could find that would work with O'Gauge. 

At first I thought the pack was expensive for only wanting to use Santa but I went ahead and purchased it to end my search for the right size Santa! 

This year I decided to put him in front of the diesel which works great. The figurines in the pack are made of pewter which makes them more expensive. But here is the link to the pack on Lionel's website...

http://www.lionel.com/products/christmas-people-pack-6-14259/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

kstrains said:


> The figurines in the pack are made of pewter which makes them more expensive. But here is the link to the pack on Lionel's website...
> 
> http://www.lionel.com/products/christmas-people-pack-6-14259/


Thank you! I'd never seen that set before. It's perfect! Already been to eBay, there's a set on the way to Chez Crabcake. :smilie_daumenpos:

Emile


----------



## Guest

Ken, that is one of the best photos posted this Christmas season. Great job.


----------



## Guest

*"Brian, where did you get the Santa with the reindeer taking off? I've been meaning to ask you for some time. I agree that it's the best representation of that that I've seen."*


I purchased the Santa many years ago (before the PE movie). It is by the artist *Pipka* whose work can be found in many high end gift stores during the Christmas season. 

We did not use it in our last PE layout because we didn't think it would fit on the launch star. As we were building the new one, I carefully measured the star and found that this beautiful piece would fit.


----------



## Guest

Santa's *"official"* photographer took this photo a short time ago as the big guy started his trip around the world. Remember, it is Christmas Day now in Asia. 

View attachment 477548


----------



## Guest

Look at these last *"minute"* shoppers this morning scurrying to finish their Christmas shopping. 

View attachment 477550


----------



## santafe158

Not exactly a Christmas layout per-say, but I managed to spark some Christmas memories for me, my dad and my grandfather last night while celebrating Christmas with my grandparents.

I brought over a loop of track, my first train set and the set my grandfather shared with his siblings as a kid. My grandfathers set was a Lionel 1513S from 1954, which was headed up by a 2037 locomotive. Not a high end set by any means, but a major purchase for my great grandfather who was supporting his large family on a meager fence builder's income. My grandfather and his siblings always enjoy seeing their childhood set running. A later addition was a 1953 Lionel 2055 Hudson locomotive and a 1033 transformer from an uncle.









My first set was received on Dec 9, 1997 when I was just under a month away from my third birthday. My dad didn't like the idea of me playing with the antique postwar trains handed down from his dad, and surprised me after work one evening with a Lionel NYC Flyer set that he purchased at a hardware store near his office. That set provided me with many years of thrills, although I no longer run it very often. When I do though, it takes me back to when I was a very happy three year old running my train around the Christmas tree.


----------



## Guest

Absolutely super, Jake. Love your photos and your memories. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## santafe158

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Absolutely super, Jake. Love your photos and your memories. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



Thank you! It's one of my favorite times of the year due to all the great memories surrounding the holiday.


----------



## Guest

5th Avenue and 34th Streets at noon on Christmas Eve. The shoppers better hurry, all of the City retail shops close today at 4:00 PM.


----------



## Guest

East side. 

View attachment 477562


----------



## Guest

Mid-Town in the City.

View attachment 477564


----------



## Vincent

Beautiful lay-out, PTC!


----------



## DennyM

Great memories Jake. 1997 is the year I went on my first date with my wife. If course your layout is fabulous Brian.


----------



## DennyM

Presents waiting to be opened.


----------



## kstrains

Merry Christmas!

View attachment 477638



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Nice photo, Ken and a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## DennyM

Merry Christmas


----------



## Guest

Merry Christmas, Denny, thanks for your many contributions to the MTF.


----------



## Guest

Church goers leaving the morning Christmas Service from the City's Cathedral of St. Nicholas.

View attachment 477658


----------



## Guest

Some of the elves are out and about early on Christmas Day after a very late night.

View attachment 477660


----------



## icolectto

*Kittens*

Sidewinder, Looks like you have two young Maine *****. They are wonderful animals and great companions. Ours like to lay under the tree.


----------



## Stoshu

_You will have to picture this...
I was running our club layout over the weekend ( we were mobbed ) when one of the mothers asked her kids if they wanted popcorn or doughnuts. I raised my arm and said " *Anything with alcohol !* " 
10 minutes later she brought me a spiked cider...._


----------



## Guest

*You will have to picture this...
I was running our club layout over the weekend ( we were mobbed ) when one of the mothers asked her kids if they wanted popcorn or doughnuts. I raised my arm and said " Anything with alcohol ! " 
10 minutes later she brought me a spiked cider....*

I guess it pays to ask.


----------



## sg3

DennyM said:


> Merry Christmas
> 
> View attachment 477640
> 
> 
> View attachment 477642
> 
> 
> View attachment 477644


Spotted the box. You'll shoot your eye out kid :laugh:


----------



## Guest

*Hey, look what Santa brought us.*

View attachment 477688


----------



## Guest

*We've been very good this year, so when is Santa coming??????*

View attachment 477690


----------



## DennyM

sg3 said:


> Spotted the box. You'll shoot your eye out kid :laugh:


Yeah my 41 year old son found it at Wal-Mart and decided he had to have it. Brian those are some handsome doggies.


----------



## Guest

*"Brian those are some handsome doggies."*

Thanks Denny. Hard too believe this is their 3rd Christmas day. They sure have grown up a lot. 

When we went to the pet shop for their gifts, the owner said as I was checking out, you must have large dogs and asked what breed. I told him Kuvasz and he went on to say he knew about them but had never seen one. I took him with me to the car and he was blown away. We sure are proud of them.


----------



## Snyjim

New to the forum. Here is our Christmas display


----------



## Guest

YES!!! 

BEST WIFE EVER! I mean Best SANTA ever!

View attachment 477732


----------



## Guest

Snyjim said:


> New to the forum. Here is our Christmas display


Welcome to the Forum Snyjim! Your layout is beautiful! Merry Christmas!

Emile


----------



## DennyM

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *"Brian those are some handsome doggies."*
> 
> Thanks Denny. Hard too believe this is their 3rd Christmas day. They sure have grown up a lot.
> 
> When we went to the pet shop for their gifts, the owner said as I was checking out, you must have large dogs and asked what breed. I told him Kuvasz and he went on to say he knew about them but had never seen one. I took him with me to the car and he was blown away. We sure are proud of them.


I must say I've never heard of that breed. Then again I never heard of Spitz before I got one.



Snyjim said:


> New to the forum. Here is our Christmas display


Welcome to the forum. Nice layout.


TheBigCrabCake said:


> YES!!!
> 
> BEST WIFE EVER! I mean Best SANTA ever!
> 
> View attachment 477732


That is nice Emile. She is Santa Wife.


----------



## silver69

TheBigCrabCake said:


> YES!!!
> 
> BEST WIFE EVER! I mean Best SANTA ever!
> 
> View attachment 477732


VERY NICE!!!!!!!!

Merry Christmas
Steve


----------



## Guest

Snyjim, welcome to the MTF. Beautiful Christmas layout and thanks for your photo.


----------



## Guest

Emile, what a terrific Christmas gift from Jennifer.


----------



## Guest

Santa's annual big trip is over, but this is the time that all of the elves get to enjoy the remaining twelve days of Christmas. Lots of parties and in general and a celebration at the North Pole of the season.

View attachment 477780


----------



## Guest

Lots of taxi service going into the Grand Central Terminal upper deck.

View attachment 477782


----------



## Guest

*MTF members, we celebrate the twelve days of Christmas, so please continue to post your Christmas photos.*


----------



## Enon49

*Merry Christmas*

Merry Christmas from the Toad family


----------



## Guest

Wonderful photo, MrToad. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Brilliant Mr. Toad! I just love the creative minds on this Forum. Best Christmas Archway I've seen.

Emile


----------



## Vincent

Interesting side note here: All of the cars in the train in Mr. Toad's photo are interesting. There are large, plastic, battery-powered Christmas trains with plain, dull cars. Mr. Toad chose better than that.


----------



## Guest

Love this thread!


----------



## Millstonemike

TheBigCrabCake said:


> The Cnandian Pacific Holiday Train Stage Boxcar arrived. It needed entertainers so until I can customize it, the Waiters/Singers from "A Christmas Story" will have to do.
> 
> "Fa Ra Ra Ra Ra..."
> 
> Emile


LMAO.


----------



## Guest

The Cnandian Pacific Holiday Train Stage Boxcar arrived. It needed entertainers so until I can customize it, the Waiters/Singers from "A Christmas Story" will have to do.

"Fa Ra Ra Ra Ra..."

Emile

View attachment 477836


----------



## PDDMI

Thought I would share a great photo of the four (4) new MTH Christmas cars that I received this year...









OH WAIT...I forgot...those are the cars that were ordered in early October that were never delivered...now I remember!!!


----------



## Guest

View attachment 477848


----------



## Guest

Emile, but wait, I don't want any of that *Chinese food* for Christmas.


----------



## Guest

That photo is stunning, Emile. Professional quality all the way. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Pingman

After a couple of years stored away, the repainted/modified PW Lionel F-3's and MPC era 15" passenger cars are out for Christmas this year.


----------



## Pingman

Terrific photo of a great looking Christmas train, Emile.


----------



## Guest

The high-risers have been a popular tourist stop with great views of the City.

View attachment 477862


----------



## Guest

Good view of the North Pole.

View attachment 477864


----------



## Vincent

Gulf, Mobile, and Ohio?

Lasting 34 years, this Class 1 railroad was formed by merging other large railroads, and reached from the Gulf of Mexico to the Great Lakes, serving several major cities. In 1972, it merged into Illinois Central, which sold off most of its tracks in 1996 as redundant.


----------



## towdog

Emile, love, love, love your Christmas Zephyr shot. I have one, too, but sadly it doesn't usually make it to my Christmas layout. I have too many Christmas trains and not enough space to run them all or even have sidings. I love the Zephyr and it's such a surprise to see it in the Christmas livery.


----------



## towdog

Mr. Toad, I agree about the great archway. That's the thing about Christmas decor. There is simply so much of it out there and all it takes is stumbling upon the right thing at the right time. I love unique pieces like these that fit so well into a Christmas layout. It frames the shot so well.


----------



## Guest

Love all of the activity that the season brings in the City.

View attachment 478010


----------



## Guest

One of the exciting happenings at the North Pole this Christmas Eve was the introduction of a "third" train carrying children to the North Pole. The elves have never seen anything like these chrome plated passenger cars. 

Remember Santa's letter from last Christmas season?

View attachment 478018


Santa is very pleased that it all worked out.

View attachment 478020


----------



## Guest

Christmas Card and Gift tag in Train theme received by me this year.

View attachment 478026


View attachment 478028


----------



## Guest

Wonderful, Emile.


----------



## Guest

View attachment 478214


----------



## TGP

Observed at the Charleston, show, couple of weeks back, 
pretty good ingenuity or engineuity , which ever


----------



## Guest

I would agree, Terry.


----------



## Chugman

Makes me hungry! I love gingerbread.

Art


----------



## Guest

We just got back from a Christmas cruise. One of the very few Christmas decorations was this non operating gingerbread house and train display.

















The train is a PE Berkshire with one PE passenger car.


----------



## Guest

A solution for you Joe next Christmas, fly to Maine and we will show you and your lovely wife what the Christmas holidays are all about.


----------



## Guest

Thank you Brian. I would love to do that but I promised my wife that we would go to NY next year to spend Christmas with the kids and grandkids. We are both concerned about the temperature in NY in late December and early January. We have adapted to a tropical climate and we are freezing when the temperature goes down to around 50 degrees.


----------



## Guest

Good News!

View attachment 478278


----------



## Guest

North Pole Gold!

View attachment 478280


----------



## Guest

Good news indeed, Emile. Santa is always welcome.


----------



## Guest

Gold Edition PE, my favorite. Just beautiful on your layout, Emile.


----------



## Guest

View attachment 478306


----------



## Guest

View attachment 478308


----------



## Guest

View attachment 478310


----------



## Guest

View attachment 478316


----------



## Guest

View attachment 478318


----------



## Guest

View attachment 478320


----------



## Traindiesel

Beautiful scenes gentlemen!! Thanks so much for sharing. It helped add some brightness to a difficult Christmas season for us.


----------



## Wood

Brian and Emile you have taken Dept56 products to a very high level on your model train layouts. The color, detail and story telling is wonderful. Beautiful work. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Guest

Emile, your work is just outstanding. Thanks for the wonderful photos. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Craignor

I am in charge of the National Capital Tracker’s layout at the B&O Railroad Museum. Great fun visiting with the other Trackers and running trains for the attendees. 

I did buy 12 Department 56 Snow Village houses this summer. I am really enjoying having them on my tables for the first time, they are very very nice quality, very handsome, easy setup, and fit in perfectly to a Christmas layout. My photos shows some of them. The white house with the LED lights I had to buy, it’s called the “Snowflake House”:laugh:

My favorite thing is seeing some of the children with the hypnotized “toy land” look on their faces, or absolute joy. Or just people of all ages having fun.

This year we ran the layout through the tree, as you can see in the YouTube video below.

Tracker privileges include a cab ride in the museum Locomotive, this year it’s a B&O GP30, a picture is below.

Today is day 5 of 6. Today we are open from 11-4Pm, tomorrow 10-4. Then we are finished for the year.

If you get a chance, stop by.


----------



## Vincent

Beautiful photos!

Now, that idea of running the trains THROUGH the Christmas tree....


----------



## Guest

Thanks, Craig. They belong here along with the other terrific Christmas photos.


----------



## Guest

Emile, your layout is beautiful. There is so much to see.

Craig, great photos. I love the trains running through the tree.


----------



## Guest

The City is still pretty busy with the tourist out looking for Christmas bargains.

View attachment 478442


----------



## Guest

North Pole scenes.

View attachment 478444


----------



## Guest

Great pictures, Brian. I always enjoy seeing your layout.


----------



## Guest

We took Craignor's advice and made a Christmas Season visit to the B&O Railroad Museum today. The National Capital Tracker’s layout at the B&O Railroad Museum was very well done and a holiday centerpiece for the Roundhouse.

Emile

View attachment 478508


View attachment 478510


View attachment 478512


----------



## Craignor

Emile, glad you enjoyed yourself. Sorry we missed each other, must have been at lunch.

Here is one I took today of my GG1 coming through the tree...


----------



## Guest

If we lived closed, we would have joined you at the Museum.


----------



## Vincent

Great video, Craignor. But there's a problem...

My wife is upset at you. She says that all I talk about now is cutting tracks into next year's Christmas tree, and it's all your fault.


----------



## Guest

Passenger Train Collector said:


> If we lived closed, we would have joined you at the Museum.


Brian,
You and all the MTF family were with us in spirit! Always proud to wave the MTF flag!
Emile

View attachment 478516


----------



## Craignor

Vincent,

That’s funny.


----------



## Guest

Craignor said:


> Emile, glad you enjoyed yourself. Sorry we missed each other, must have been at lunch.


We looked for you Craig. Nice job on the display! We'll catch you next time for sure.

Emile


----------



## Craignor

TheBigCrabCake said:


> We looked for you Craig. Nice job on the display! We'll catch you next time for sure.
> 
> Emile


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

now that's what I call a nice jacket, Emile. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Inside the B&O Railroad Museum's perfectly restored Roundhouse is a permanent O Gauge layout by MTH Trains. For the Holiday, the layout includes a North Pole passenger train which looks an awful lot like another Christmas train that I can think of.

View attachment 478620


View attachment 478622


----------



## Guest

The City's school children are on an outing today.

View attachment 478634


----------



## Guest

Got to love the North Pole Train Station. Sure a busy place this month.

View attachment 478678


----------



## Guest

Big travel day as passenger pour through the Grand Central terminal on the way home from the holidays.

View attachment 478832


----------



## Vincent

PTC, one of my goals for 2019 is to get a two-story building like that, that will allow me to display my antiques cars and trucks on two levels.


----------



## Guest

View attachment 478862


----------



## Guest

Before becoming a permanent backdrop to my layout, these facades were part of the 2013 Tiffany & Co. Christmas Store Window display in New York.

View attachment 478874


View attachment 478876


View attachment 478878


----------



## Guest

*PTC, one of my goals for 2019 is to get a two-story building like that, that will allow me to display my antiques cars and trucks on two levels.*

Vincent, this was the most important element in designing our new City. Had to figure out a way to connect streets on either side of the upper level of the GTC Base Unit and at the same time make it stand out. I wound up using bridges on either side with a roadway below.

View attachment 478902


----------



## Guest

The Grinch, looking over hos domain. Santa's going to crush him, though. Good one, Emile.


----------



## Guest

Vincent said:


> PTC, one of my goals for 2019 is to get a two-story building like that, that will allow me to display my antiques cars and trucks on two levels.


Here's how a two-story building like that was incorporated into my layout.

View attachment 478920


----------



## Guest

The Tiffany Buildings, they look superb in your layout, Emile. What a Wonderful find. 

Emile found for us the last of what the vendor had at the York Meet. We love ours as well.

View attachment 478922


----------



## Guest

These signs are a bit of a throw-back. 

View attachment 478924


----------



## Guest

You did a fabulous job, Emile, integrating your GCT and Base Unit into your layout. One of the best installations I have seen.

View attachment 478926


----------



## Vincent

TheBigCrabCake said:


> These signs are a bit of a throw-back.
> 
> View attachment 478924


I proposed to Ida
Ida refused
I'da had my Ida
If I'da used
Burma Shave


----------



## Guest

The Original! On display in Grand Central Terminal, New York, NY.

View attachment 478928


View attachment 478930


View attachment 478932


View attachment 478934


----------



## Vincent

sniff Saying "Good-bye" to my first Christmas train lay-out, which we named Cuddlee's Christmas City sniff Lots of room for improvement, and next year's will be better sniff 

And after I get it all down I'll begin building "Vincent's Underwater Kingdom!"


----------



## Guest

Vincent said:


> And after I get it all down I'll begin building "Vincent's Underwater Kingdom!"


My layout's world below sea level:

View attachment 478942


----------



## Guest

This is a must have for this year's edition of the *Christmas Photo Album. *

We were honored to be selected by CTT to have our layout featured as the cover story for their Christmas Edition. Terrific folks to work with, *honesty at every level*, and true professionals to work with. This sure made our year.

View attachment 478944


----------



## Stoshu

I put this on our public display Christmas layout. *What is it ? *









*It's a Pole Lock !!! * ( pronounced pollack )



..


----------



## Guest

*It's a Pole Lock !!! ( pronounced pollack )
*

Very funny. I wonder how they like it in Chicago?


----------



## Guest

Stoshu said:


> I put this on our public display Christmas layout. *What is it ? *
> 
> *It's a Pole Lock !!! * ( pronounced pollack )
> 
> ..


My Babcia just rolled over in her grave!

Nostrovia!

Emile


----------



## Vincent

Big Crab Cake, that's a great picture of your underwater lay-out!

PS. I "get" the "Red December" joke, and I'm not above stealing it for my next Christmas lay-out.


----------



## Millstonemike

TheBigCrabCake said:


> Before becoming a permanent backdrop to my layout, these facades were part of the 2013 Tiffany & Co. Christmas Store Window display in New York.


Can you recommend any commercial sources are there for facades?

Yours look fabulous.


----------



## Guest

Millstonemike said:


> Can you recommend any commercial sources are there for facades?
> 
> Yours look fabulous.


I wish I could. I bought them from a table in one of the Member halls at the TCA Yor Meet. He wasn’t the maker but had the old displays for reasons I don’t know. I would love to find the maker and pick up another row.

Emile


----------



## Guest

*"I wish I could. I bought them from a table in one of the Member halls at the TCA Yor Meet. He wasn’t the maker but had the old displays for reasons I don’t know. I would love to find the maker and pick up another row.

Emile"*

Me too.


----------



## papa3rail

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Absolutely beautiful decorations in your living room, Dave. The Christmas Tree is outstanding.
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing photos of your home at Christmastime. This has made an important contribution to our annual Photo Thread.
> 
> We on the MTF know how to celebrate the season like nobody else.





DennyM said:


> Nice photos Dave. Another great photo Brian. I would have had a hard time setting those little guys up. I'd be picking up the ones I knocked over while putting the rest of them on there.





Chugman said:


> Dave, beautiful job with all your Christmas magic. It reminds me of a twist on an old Crocodile Dundee joke, "That's not Christmas decorations, these are Christmas decorations." You have really taken household decorating to a new level.
> 
> Art





TheBigCrabCake said:


> Love the Snow People Tree! Your house is decorated beautifully. Merry Christmas Dave!
> 
> Emile





kstrains said:


> Dave your Christmas tree with all glass ornaments is beautiful.
> 
> I admire both of your layouts, Brian.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks guys I appreciate your kind comments.

The past two weeks have been amazing around here,my sister flew in to spend the week of Christmas with us,it's always a fun time when we get together.

We had the family here for Christmas day (12 of us), we had our annual Party for our friends this past Saturday,the train Gods smiled on me all through the past two weeks all four loops ran flawlessly and many folks had the opportunity to play with trains.

I hope all here had as glorious of a Christmas and New Year as we did here at the Buchanan house.My wife and I live for this time of the year and this year was extremely enjoyable one of our best ever.

Nearly twenty pages added to this wonderful thread since my last visit,lots of great Christmas photos from Brian,Denny,PDDMI,Ken,towdog,Bill,Emile,santafe 158,snyjim,MrToad,pingman,tgp,Joe,craignor and vincent.Hope I didn't miss anyone thanks to all that have contributed to this thread.


----------



## Guest

The Gold Edition making it's way to the Center of the north Pole.

View attachment 479148


----------



## Guest

Things have quieted down a bit at the North Pole this week. Santa has given them time off until next Monday and then they start all over again getting ready for 12-24. 

View attachment 479194


----------



## Craignor

Found this new MTH Christmas car at the Worlds Greatest Hobby Show this past weekend, had to have it, it says it all:


----------



## PDDMI

Received these yesterday from RO, the caboose is still on backorder...checked them out and gave them a couple of loops around the layout...so remind me again...how long is it until Christmas???


----------



## Guest

Good stuff, guys.


----------



## Vincent

Man, I thought this thread was finished! Those are some great cars!( I even stole one for another thread.)


----------



## Enon49

*Christmas Cars*

PDDMI

Very nice cars! Thanks for sharing

MrToad


----------



## Guest

The choices now for Christmas related engines and rolling stock is abundant. The hobby has made so much progress in this regard. What a wonderful time to have a love of the Christmas season and enjoy your trains at the same time.

Can't wait for the next Christmas season. We hope to break the 600 mark for posts for the upcoming Christmas season. Now that would a feat for the MTF.


----------



## kstrains

Craignor said:


> Found this new MTH Christmas car at the Worlds Greatest Hobby Show this past weekend, had to have it, it says it all:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 481170




I want get this car with nativity too but it was not in stock at the Hobby Shop I was at this past weekend. Mike Wolf announced that there will be another car similar to this one for 2019 with the Shepards on it to go along with this nativity car. 

I was able to pick up the flatcar with Santa in the Sleigh with Reindeer as in the photo above. I saw K-Line version a few years ago but was never able to find one so I was glad when MTH decided to make one. It obviously arrived to late for Christmas 2018 but I now have it for Christmas 2019! I also want to get the MTH Premier Christmas Caboose with Santa on the back which was due in 2018 but is now scheduled for March delivery according MTH's website. 

I will be interested in seeing if MTH does anything new for Christmas 2019. They have done a lot for Christmas for the past 2 years with the added Christmas lights on different cars, engines and buildings. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

kstrains said:


> I want get this car with nativity too but it was not in stock at the Hobby Shop I was at this past weekend.


Star Hobby in Annapolis had one of the Nativity flat cars on their shelf today. Ask for Don.

Emile


----------



## Enon49

*Lighted Nativity*

Thanks for the post ""Craignor"" 

I just purchased the last Nativity Car from Legacy Station. 

MrToad


----------



## kstrains

TheBigCrabCake said:


> Star Hobby in Annapolis had one of the Nativity flat cars on their shelf today. Ask for Don.
> 
> 
> 
> Emile




Thanks, Emile! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Craignor

Mr. Toad,

You are welcome...enjoy.


----------

